# What would your enneagram be if any wing was possible?



## Father of Dragons (May 7, 2012)

I think probably 9w5. Double withdrawn core type for the win! Figuring out my tri-type sounds too crazy though, so I'll stop there.


----------



## Dyslexicon (Mar 9, 2013)

9w9w9 :crazy::tongue:


----------



## 6007 (Feb 12, 2010)

5w8


----------



## cosmia (Jan 9, 2011)

6w4w7

Still gotta have that 7 in there somewhere.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

I'd probably still pick 7, for my core 6, but for the other fixes maybe:

6w7-8w1-4w2 sx/sx


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

cosmia said:


> 6w4w7
> 
> Still gotta have that 7 in there somewhere.


ikr


----------



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

9w3 probably.


----------



## Brother (Sep 21, 2013)

cursive said:


> 5w8


I came here to post this.

Withdrawn _and_ controlling. Talk about the perfect puppet master.


----------



## 6007 (Feb 12, 2010)

Brother said:


> I came here to post this.
> 
> Withdrawn _and_ controlling. Talk about the perfect puppet master.


Hilarious! 

I haven't thought of it as puppet master, I usually think of it as "socially strategic."


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

LordDarthMoominKirby said:


> I understand this probably sounds weird.
> I just wanted to know what your enneagram type would be if any wing was possible (for example 1w2, 1w3, 1w4 etc would all be allowed).
> 
> For example, I would be a 5w7 or a 5w9.
> ...



Isn't that the point of tritypes?


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

hornet said:


> Yeah this whole thing has a certain Ne quality. So I imagine you guys are having a field day.
> 
> And that is where my Ni loses all interest.
> Cause if something like this isn't connected to the case (Se), why even bother. :wink:




Wh...why bother?! WHY BOTHER? Be... because it COULD be the case. Therefore... Don't you see?!?!! FUN!
.


----------



## Brother (Sep 21, 2013)

cursive said:


> Hilarious!
> 
> I haven't thought of it as puppet master, I usually think of it as "socially strategic."


I'm pretty sure "House, M.D." is the definition for it.

Anyway, I'm a 5w6 with 8 a close secondary. Close enough for a misidentification when I'm perfectly healthy. If I could have that wing, I would take it in a heartbeat. Know everything, and have the will-to-power to enact it. Alas, I am perfectly comfortable sitting in my chair, stroking my white cat, watching the protagonist jump through fiery hoops for my entertainment.


----------



## Pinkieshyrose (Jan 30, 2013)

7w6 9w4 2w8 My guess.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

spectralsparrow said:


> Wh...why bother?! WHY BOTHER? Be... because it COULD be the case. Therefore... Don't you see?!?!! FUN!
> .


I'm sure you all are amused. :tongue:
For me it only seem like an excercise in frustration.
Lets see we take something that are mostly valid and pretend that one of it's rules can be broken.
Like when I open my door the rules of physics state that it should connect to the hallway outside.
But lets pretend that that rule can be broken. Lets say that it opens to the hard vacuum of space.
So if I'm to take that notion seriously I have to doubt my safety everytime I open it.
Cause I could end up as a boiling waterbag floating around the sun.
Fun times indeed.:frustrating:

In general my link to Se and Ni is so strong that if I make anyone change like you guys do here.
I really lack the will or energy to pretend that the change doesn't have serious consequences.
So if I'm to play your wing game, I imagine what the rule change could entail for me.
In this case all that was specified was that the rules changed giving you the possibility to
have any type as wing. Any type make my combo 9w8 still possible.
It is easier to just imagine that since I'm still me that I still are in that category.
It certainly isn't fun for me to imagine how my type could be different.
Especially since the rule change was so superficially stated.
It gives me no insights to the reality of my neurosis nor would I enjoy the frivolousity
trying to invent a stable pseudo system out of the proposed rule change much.

Lets say that I was 9w5. Why would this be the case?
Why would suddenly my lack of anger direction make me cover in retreated observational fear as an optout?
What would be the real life consequences of such a type?
Have I ever seen anything remotely like that?
If not then I have to just imagine it anyway, and the result would be some messed up dangerous result.
I'm guessing the 9w5 would be so lacking in willingness to deal with the world that it would retreat to a corner
and die there of starvation, because the will to deal with the world isn't present.

You know this was almost fun.:wink:
But damn what a waste of time... :dry:


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

hornet said:


> I'm guessing the 9w5 would be so lacking in willingness to deal with the world that it would retreat to a corner
> and die there of starvation, because the will to deal with the world isn't present.


Ooooh, you solved my dilemma.

Guys, I'm going to type as a 9w5 now.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

hornet said:


> You know this was almost fun.:wink:
> But damn what a waste of time... :dry:


You still couldn't refrain though? :tongue:


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

Nonsense said:


> You still couldn't refrain though? :tongue:


Better to confront the shadow head on sometimes.
Pretending it doesn't excist doesn't help much.

That and the avatar of *@*spectralsparrow reminds me of my INFP ex somehow.
This puts me in a rather weird mood.


----------



## cannamella (Mar 25, 2014)

8w1 or 8w5


----------



## betweenlaughterandtears (Aug 29, 2013)

interesting! 4w8 4w3 4w6 4w7 but mostly 4w2 (i'm under so much stress this period that it feels like 2 is my wing lol)


----------



## LordDarthMoominKirby (Nov 2, 2013)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Isn't that the point of tritypes?


NO


----------



## Grau the Great (Mar 2, 2012)

well, as long as we're playing no-rules-enneagram....

I'd go with 1w3 - 2w8 - 7w1. Makes no sense... and yet it does. So, so much :ninja:


----------



## WardRhiannon (Feb 1, 2012)

Either 4w6 for all of the worrying that I do or 4w1 for all of the criticizing I do.


----------



## Belzy (Aug 12, 2013)

My actual trifix is 6w5 4w5 1w2 sp/sx, so I guess it's gonna be *6w4*

I'm a trouble-shooter, while I'm usually aware of potential problems, yet I got a rich inner world of concepts/ideas and the desire to express them/myself despite being anxious which often leads to not expressing myself out of fear (of the consequences) so instead I keep over analysing to feel more certain about it.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

LordDarthMoominKirby said:


> NO


Okay, I'll bite. Why is the notion of having wings not adjacent to one's type not like the tritypes?


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Okay, I'll bite. Why is the notion of having wings not adjacent to one's type not like the tritypes?


I'm pretty sure this thread was meant more as a kinda-facetious "what if" than a serious attempt at trying to rewrite the rules of the system.


----------



## malpalzzz (Apr 12, 2014)

Hey babes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LordDarthMoominKirby (Nov 2, 2013)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Okay, I'll bite. Why is the notion of having wings not adjacent to one's type not like the tritypes?


Jeez, the tritypes were intended as a way to decifer how you think, feel and act. In a way, the tritype and wing theories are completely apart.

I really don't get why people are so worked up about this. It's just a fun thing I thought up


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

LordDarthMoominKirby said:


> Jeez, the tritypes were intended as a way to decifer how you think, feel and act. In a way, the tritype and wing theories are completely apart.
> 
> I really don't get why people are so worked up about this. It's just a fun thing I thought up



I'm sorry for being such a party pooper. I'll try harder in the future not to be one. 

My understanding of tritypes was to allow certain types to have direct access to all three centers. Some types can't get there by wings, or lines of connection. 

For example: 

a 2w3 has lines of connection going to 8 and 4, no connection to mind center. 
a 4w5 has lines of connection going to 1 and 2, no connection to mind center. 
a 5w6 has lines of connection going to 8 and 7, no connection to heart center. 
a 7w6 has lines of connection going to 1 and 5, no connection to heart center.


----------



## LordDarthMoominKirby (Nov 2, 2013)

tanstaafl28 said:


> I'm sorry for being such a party pooper. I'll try harder in the future not to be one.
> 
> My understanding of tritypes was to allow certain types to have direct access to all three centers. Some types can't get there by wings, or lines of connection.
> 
> ...


Fair enough


----------



## DomNapoleon (Jan 21, 2012)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> probably *7w4*>1w8>4w7 Sx/Sp
> 
> oddly enough, I'm more sure of the wing of my second fix (my 1 fix is 8-ish as hell. it's more of a Rorschach 1 fix lol)


----------



## Halcyone (Apr 13, 2014)

4w2, but it might be a little strange as 4 disintegrates to 2 anyway.
6w5, I wouldn't change this.
1w2 I'm fine with, otherwise 1w9 (though it's wishful thinking I'd be a 9 )


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

LordDarthMoominKirby said:


> Fair enough


Oh, I'd say I would make a splendid 5w7 or 5w8: aggressively curious and not always quite so aware of the potential consequences.


----------



## Jerdle (Dec 30, 2015)

I'd be 6w5-8w6-5w7.


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

6w1 with a 3w9 fix for sure, lol.


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

4w8...


----------



## Matejko108 (Oct 9, 2016)

it would be exactly what it is, 4w5. if our enneagram type and our dominant wing did not describe our personality sufficiently, the enneagram wouldnt be a good system - don't forget, there are also the points of integration and disintegration that add a whole lot of complexity. "tritype theory" is craziness in my opinion, and if we start to chose random wings we are just making things up now.


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

2w1 still


----------



## Shinsei (May 9, 2016)

8w5


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Ugh

Always love to see old topics I've posted in before, when I barely knew what I was talking about at all. >_>


----------



## Stellafera (Jan 19, 2015)

if I'm being truthful every other type in my tritype should theoretically have a 6 wing:

6w7 3w6 9w6

but that's no fun so

*6w7 3w1 9w2*


----------

